# Tale of The Pirate



## Thomas Regin (Sep 27, 2005)

Ohoy Matey's!

It's been an awful long time since I have been posting anything here, and I apologize!. I have been involved in so many projects recently. Luckily most of them concerning music! 

However, here's a tale about a pirate's life. The ups and downs, the sorrow, love and the everlasting thirst for blood and the fresh smell of gunpowder!

I have been wanting to write something "piratey" for a long, long time, but never quite got around to it until now! 

Let me know what you think! 

http://www.thomas-regin.com/files/pirate.m3u

I'm sorry, that this is not available for download at the moment.

I hope you'll enjoy it! 

/thomas regin.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 27, 2005)

I heard around one minute but the audio was too choppy and re-buffering so i turned it off. (on cable here)

Sounded thematic which i personally like :wink:

I'll try again later, maybe there's too many people on it now


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 27, 2005)

Very seaworthy. I like the lilt to it. A little concertina wouldn't be out of place.
Nice one Matey. Arrggh.
J 
We need an emoticon with an eye patch P>)


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice one, Thomas. Great themes!

You might want to move some of the notes of the orchestra in one of the soft parts (at 2:40), as they sound too much like chords played on a keyboard.

Also, whenever you have one of those Stormdrum (cannon) hits you could have something like a crescendo before them, as they sound a bit like random loose hits now.


----------



## Thomas Regin (Sep 28, 2005)

Dr. Quest,

A concertina would be a wise choice, but I think the high flute gives a little bit of the "concertina" feel to it.

Herman,

As always, very nice to hear from you!

My idea was actually to make the "canon"-shots completely random, because, as far as I know, pirates didn't fire their canons in time! 

The french horns around 2:40 may be a little stiff, I agree. I'll see what I can do about it.

Thank you for listening both of you! 


/thomas regin


----------



## Thomas Regin (Sep 28, 2005)

Theo,

Darn.. I must be blind! I hadn't seen your reply!!

I'm sorry that you couldn't get the file!.. 

It is, however, now downloadable here:

http://www.thomas-regin.com/files/tale_of_the_pirate.mp3 (http://www.thomas-regin.com/files/tale_ ... pirate.mp3)

Hope it'll work better this time! 

/thomas.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 28, 2005)

Thomas Regin said:


> Hope it'll work better this time!
> 
> /thomas.



Hey, it actually worked now, thank you :D

Really cool work! Your firing canon idea was very smart and the whole piece was enjoyable (and thematic, tee hee ), It felt like it was telling a story.

Come over to my galleon for grog one day matey....aaargh


----------



## Thomas Regin (Sep 29, 2005)

Theo,

Thank you very much!.. 

I really like when music is telling stories. A lot of modern day composers, I feel, write music without telling stories, and I personally feel that this makes the music less interesting no matter how well produced it is. This is especially true for pop-songwriters. 

I went to a workshop with some of the biggest (pop-)songwriters here in Denmark, and they literally told me to cut down on the "stories" and focus more on the beat and the catchy chorus if I wanted to make more money writing music, but I don't think I'll ever allow myself to do that. The story, to me, is the most important part of a song. It's the reason that you can listen to a song 5 times in a row and not grow tired of it, and even keep coming back to it every once in a while! Great storytellers will never die! They may not sell as well as Britney Spears or Justin Timberlake, but at least they'll have their integrity.

Thanks for listening! 

/thomas.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 29, 2005)

Thomas Regin said:


> Herman,
> 
> As always, very nice to hear from you!
> 
> My idea was actually to make the "canon"-shots completely random, because, as far as I know, pirates didn't fire their canons in time!



hehe - good point 

Mostly in a film you get the visual cue with it.


----------



## dimitris (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Thomas,

Very nice job! I found your theme clear and lively!  
And no need to be stressed about the comments you heard at this workshop. There are applications for music other than pop that can earn you a nice living.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 29, 2005)

Thomas you're so right man and its cool that you are not betraying your ideals.

What got us into music in the first place were the emotions and the love of beeing creative (all day long).

Cheers


----------

